# Holiday Gnomes Knitting Pattern



## ViolaSueKnits (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a QUICK & EASY Gnome Pattern! They are lovely sitting on the mantel or add a decorative string and hang them on the tree! You can make these little gnomes from scraps of wool and mohair or faux fur. Gnomes measure between 4"-5" depending on how high you make their hats!
Pattern can be found on Craftsy and on Ravelry here at this link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gnome-5

Also, included is a photo tutorial! Plus, I provide free support for all my patterns. Price $3.95


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These are so sweet! Lovely pattern.


----------



## ViolaSueKnits (Dec 7, 2012)

Quick and fun, too. I hope to do some more =)


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## ViolaSueKnits (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks SO much. The most fun for me is knitting and shaping the hats in different ways. = )


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

those are soooooo cute!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are so cute....


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Love these... such a great, fun idea


----------

